# whats the difference between a slow run and jogging?



## merzie (23 Apr 2007)

this is my first time doing the flora womens mini marathon and iv been training in the gym as i have no one to train outdoors with. i am jogging in it- (well i hope) but my girls said when i jog its more like a slow run and thats why im tiring easy and getting cramp. whats the difference between a slow run and jogging and any ideas how to deal with cramp and side stitch


----------



## paddi22 (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: jogging or running*

Its important to know what pace suits you. If you are getting cramp you are pushing yourself too hard. You should pick a pace where you would be able to hold a conversation with someone beside you. 

There could be a few reasons why you are getting cramp.
- are you stretching properly before starting
- have you eating within one or two hours of training?
- are you breathing properly - taking deeperer slower breathes?
- are you getting dehydrated running?

It could be any of those. Chat to someone who works in the gym and they can advise you.


----------



## merzie (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: jogging or running*



paddi22 said:


> Its important to know what pace suits you. If you are getting cramp you are pushing yourself too hard. You should pick a pace where you would be able to hold a conversation with someone beside you.
> 
> There could be a few reasons why you are getting cramp.
> - are you stretching properly before starting
> ...


 
my pace must be too fast. by the end my jog my throat is sore and i find it hard to swallow . i think it might be from breathing wrong. thanks for your help it ,ill take your advice


----------



## paddi22 (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: jogging or running*

yeah just take it a bit easier and you'l be fine. The pace for jogging in the mini marathon is fairly gentle due to the amount of people, so you'l probably be well able for it, no point pushing yourself to hard or you wont enjoy it.


----------



## Captin Sobel (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*

Knowing the pace that suits you is critical.  I bought a heart monitor watch and I jogged to 60%-70% of maximum heart rate.  Now the duration and intensity of my workouts varied but that had to do with fatigue, not feeling great, day of the week etc, the point is that the training was equivalent cardiovascularly.

The watch was 130 euro in argos, I think its worth it - especially if you are not jogging with a group. Can take years to learn your pace, so a monitor can help.


----------



## paddi22 (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*

A good tip I found is that you should be able to talk comfortably to someone if they were running beside you. If you are too out of breathe to talk then you are pushing too hard


----------



## annR (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*

How can you keep your breathing regular if you are talking?  I think this is a sure way to get out of breath.


----------



## MsGinger (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*



merzie said:


> my pace must be too fast. by the end my jog my throat is sore and i find it hard to swallow . i think it might be from breathing wrong. thanks for your help it ,ill take your advice


 
Also try breathing in through your nose and out through your mouth - this should stop your throat being sore after training.  Taking very deep breaths can help you run through a stitch.


----------



## Paulone (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*



annR said:


> How can you keep your breathing regular if you are talking? I think this is a sure way to get out of breath.


 
Isn't that the point being made? if you try talk and find that there's not enough breath to do so, then its an indication that the runner is going at it too hard. Try it and see - it is a widely accepted measure of a decent pace.

If you have a sore throat at the end of it, you've been breathing too hard and your throat is raw and dry as a bone. Fair play for exerting yourself, but you are overdoing it rather than breathing 'wrong'.

I also think that investing in monitors may not be money well spent. I've heard various things about them and tried it for a while with my own - which promptly broke - and while it tells you your heart rate etc., I never found it particularly informative and scared me a bit when I could see the peaks of my heart rate being well above the maximal range indicated for my age. They were, of course, just peaks and the doc explained that its the average which is important.

Currently I use a cheapo, old-fashioned digital watch which has a stopwatch timer. Your pace per mile or kilometre is easy to calculate as you pass the mile or km markers and you'll learn quickly how to quicken or slow your pace to match your ability.

The best investment anyone can make for their running/jogging/walking is their shoes. Most people now run on tarmac or concrete and there is no give underfoot - making it important to be fitted for a quality pair of shoes designed to absorb this impact and, at the same time, match how they run. Poor or badly-chosen shoes can lead to tiredness, strains and injury. Leave the fashion store trainers for when you aren't out running and go to (at least) a proper sports shop or (at best and if you're serious about it) a specialist running store to be fitted for shoes that will work for you best.

It could also be that you feel a bit competitive and like a higher pace. If you want to run because you find jogging a bit pedestrian, then you need to have the aerobic fitness to match this. You'll easily develop this over time, but you want to go out at least four times a week to do 20-30mins each time if you're going to run 10k, so make sure that you're doing enough training to support your ambitions and leave the rest of them trundling along at their slower pace!


----------



## seánieboy (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*

i agree with everything that paulone has said the only thing nobody has said so far apart from paulone is the way you might be breathing and this is the reason for youre dry throat. you're probably breathing in through youre mouth and out youre nose this is not the correct way to breathe neither is the way in which you breath one breath in through youre nose and one breath out through youre mouth.

The correct way to breath and you will find it much easier is to breathe in 2 short breaths in though youre nose and 2 short breaths out or alternatively 3 breaths in 3 or 2 breaths out all depending on youre fitness. 

if you follow this breathing pattern not only will the run be easier but you might just get a better time also. believe me i have ran a few marathons and it does make a differance. 

If you want a good time just forget about the talking FULLSTOP relax and enjoy the run and of course make sure you invest in a good pair of shoes and as paulone has said make sure there proper sports shoes not the fashion type ones you see in many shop they are no good and will only give you injuries as they have no capacity to stop shock from going through youre legs.


----------



## brid1977 (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*

'The Complete Book of Running for Women' - Claire Kowalichik - I find this book excellent + would be worth getting if you plan to continue jogging/running. Training programmes, advise on shoes + breathing etc.


----------



## gebbel (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*



merzie said:


> this is my first time doing the flora womens mini marathon and iv been training in the gym as i have no one to train outdoors with.


 
While training indoors on a treadmill is good, you really need to train outdoors to prepare properly for the marathon i.e. you will need to become accustomed to hills, weather conditions etc.


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

*Re: jogging or running*



brid1977 said:


> 'The Complete Book of Running for Women' - Claire Kowalichik - I find this book excellent


Does it teach the reader how to catch them?


----------



## Colblimp (21 May 2008)

merzie said:


> any ideas how to deal with cramp and side stitch



I used to run for Coventry Godiva Harriers when I was a LOT younger...  

The way to sort that out is as soon as you get cramp or stitch is to raise your arms above your head and *slowly* bring them down as you take deep breaths.  This always used to work for me, without fail.


----------



## hansov (21 May 2008)

merzie said:


> this is my first time doing the flora womens mini marathon .........and any ideas how to deal with cramp and side stitch


I hope that merzie completed the mini marathon given that her original post was over a year ago!!


----------

